# First time out with my PT145



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a used second gen PT145 about two months ago and I finally got to take it out today. On the way to where we were going to shoot I realized that I left my ear plugs at home, but I thought it couldn't be too much louder than my wife's 24/7 9mm..........WRONG! This has to be the loudest gun I've ever shot. After the first shot, I couldn't even enjoy the rest of the clip and I wound up only shooting 10 rounds before putting it back in the case. On the bright side I had my 22 rifle with me, so I was still able to shoot. Next time I'm making sure I don't forget my ear plugs though. 

Aside from the loudness, the gun functioned really well. No FTF or FTE and it's way more accurate than I am. I had heard that some of the Taurus compacts had problems with light strikes, but this gun definitely doesn't have that problem based on the way the primers on the spent rounds look. The guy that I bought it from said that it had less than 300 rounds through it, so it's still like new even though it's over a year old. I was contemplating selling this gun so I could get a 1911, but now I think I'm going to keep it for a while and save for an AK-47.

After shooting my 2nd gen PT145 and my wifes 24/7 9mm, I highly recommend either of those pistols if anyone is in the market for a compact pistol.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad you could enjoy it a little! I was at the range the other day with my PT-145 and the guy next to me peeks around the corner and asks me what the heck I was shooting. He thought it was a much larger caliber gun! :anim_lol:


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

myersn024 said:


> I bought a used second gen PT145 about two months ago and I finally got to take it out today. On the way to where we were going to shoot I realized that I left my ear plugs at home, but I thought it couldn't be too much louder than my wife's 24/7 9mm..........WRONG! This has to be the loudest gun I've ever shot. After the first shot, I couldn't even enjoy the rest of the clip and I wound up only shooting 10 rounds before putting it back in the case. On the bright side I had my 22 rifle with me, so I was still able to shoot. Next time I'm making sure I don't forget my ear plugs though.
> 
> Aside from the loudness, the gun functioned really well. No FTF or FTE and it's way more accurate than I am. I had heard that some of the Taurus compacts had problems with light strikes, but this gun definitely doesn't have that problem based on the way the primers on the spent rounds look. The guy that I bought it from said that it had less than 300 rounds through it, so it's still like new even though it's over a year old. I was contemplating selling this gun so I could get a 1911, but now I think I'm going to keep it for a while and save for an AK-47.
> 
> After shooting my 2nd gen PT145 and my wifes 24/7 9mm, I highly recommend either of those pistols if anyone is in the market for a compact pistol.


Glad to hear that your enjoying your Taurus'. Taurus gets a lot of knocks from dissatisfied customers (probably justified), but I feel like those of us who do enjoy our Taurus guns should speak up every now and then.



myersn024 said:


> Next time I'm making sure I don't forget my ear plugs though.


My thoughts, exactly. :smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats on the acquisition, Myers. I'm still chuckling over your ear plug epsiode! :mrgreen: I learned the hard way to take my time "implanting" the plugs in my ears no matter what I'm shooting. I carry a small container with 3 pair of Howard Leight ear plugs in my range bag. The amount of noise really depends on where you are shooting. The PT-145, for those of us that have one with no problems is a hoot to shoot. Everyone that I have let try mine are surprised at how well they shoot it and that it is a Taurus. 2 friends have since purchased their own.


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Myers get two or 3 pair of the foam ear plugs and keep them in the glove box of your vehicles. When you go to the range and forget your ear protection you'll have some. Might do the same with a pair of inexpensive shooting glasses unless you wear Rx glasses. That's what I do. Cause I've done the same in the past.


----------



## Vet (Oct 11, 2009)

Bought the Pro .45 third gen, really like it,carries and conceals well. Vet.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*ditto*



Vet said:


> Bought the Pro .45 third gen, really like it,carries and conceals well. Vet.


The only problem I've had with my PT145 came after I shot some Wolf ammo. Lotta smoke, then a lot of misfires. The firing pin got so gummed up the pin no longer struck deeply enough. Got that cleaned out, avoid the junk ammo, and all has been well.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Vet said:


> Bought the Pro .45 third gen, really like it,carries and conceals well. Vet.


I'll join you. I bought a 24/7 Pro c 45 last month, and It's been perfect for 300+ rounds of what ever I put in the mag. My Kahr CW45 has too, but where the 24/7 is a pleasure to shoot, the Kahr is almost painful. I guess it's the grip, because there's only a 4 oz weight difference. In fact I like the 24/7 so much, I picked up a new slightly smaller PT745 Pro at my LGS today.


----------

